# Сайт фабрики АККО



## jem (16 Окт 2016)

Друзья, кто-нибудь знает почему уже больше полугода не работает сайт фабрики?


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Окт 2016)

jem писал:


> Друзья, кто-нибудь знает почему уже больше полугода не работает сайт фабрики?


Видимо, и так заказов дофига


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Окт 2016)

oleg45120 (17.10.2016, 10:13) писал:


> Видимо, и так заказов дофига


либо все с точностью до наоборот, что не до сайта и его обслуживания


----------



## ivankarpovich (17 Окт 2016)

У меня всё работает: http://web.archive.org/web/20120618220347/http://www.bayanakko.ru/


----------



## sgoryachih (17 Окт 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> У меня всё работает: http://web.archive.org/web/20120618220347/http://www.bayanakko.ru/


Это архивная устаревшая страница, о чем и говорит -  http://web.archive.org/


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Окт 2016)

jem писал:


> Друзья, кто-нибудь знает почему уже больше полугода не работает сайт фабрики?


Недавно звонил им. Всё работало. Какая ссылка в поисковике была не помню.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Окт 2016)

На поиск в гугле выдаёт:


----------



## Dmvlad (18 Окт 2016)

gerborisov (18.10.2016, 03:28) писал:


> На поиск в гугле выдаёт


 
И так уже года три


----------



## internetbayan (18 Окт 2016)

Как-то спрашивал, Дима сказал, что занимаются сайтом!Но что-то очень долго!


----------



## jem (18 Окт 2016)

Дело в том,что до 2016г сайт работал,но после Н.Года прекратил,в разработке не может быть столько времени.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (18 Окт 2016)

Загнулась фабрика АККО. Туда ей и дорога.


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2016)

Почему загнулась? Все хорошо!Дима молодец! Наверное просто шибко много работы и занят заказами,... Видел... Знаю... Уважаю... Молодец! Дай Бог тебе и нам удачи, с уважением к нашему труду Ю.В.


----------



## gerborisov (19 Окт 2016)

Не работающий сайт, в наше время. это большой минус в прибыли  Понятно, что фабрика ориентируется на элитных покупателей, которые и так знают. Жаль. Массовый покупатель нынче не в почёте - бедноват


----------



## gte_33 (19 Окт 2016)

gerborisov писал:


> Не работающий сайт, в наше время. это большой минус в прибыли


Вы видимо путаете баяны с пиццей. А может у них еще и курьерской доставки нет? Сейчас от социальных сетей больше толку.


----------



## vev (19 Окт 2016)

gerborisov писал:


> Не работающий сайт, в наше время. это большой минус в прибыли  Понятно, что фабрика ориентируется на элитных покупателей, которые и так знают. Жаль. Массовый покупатель нынче не в почёте - бедноват


А нужен ли "массовому покупателю" баян АККО? Смысл брать самый навороченый ноутбук для тетриса?... Так и здесь ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2016)

Абсолютно согласен! При продаже 60 штук инструментов в год,сайт не нужен.Есть ли он  или его нет ,для фабрики на сегодняшний день это уже не играет ни какой роли.Такие инструменты " массовый покупатель" не покупает ,а не "массовый" и так прекрасно в курсе дела.


----------



## gerborisov (19 Окт 2016)

vev писал:


> А нужен ли "массовому покупателю" баян АККО? Смысл брать самый навороченый ноутбук для тетриса?... Так и здесь ИМХО


Насколько я помню, у них были в производстве модели для учеников с персонифицированными названиями. А ученики этои есть "массовый покупатель".


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (19 Окт 2016)

А где можно ознакомиться с прайс-листом АККО?


----------



## gte_33 (19 Окт 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> А где можно ознакомиться с прайс-листом АККО?


Ну вот и сайт заработал, если не нажимать ссылку "о фабрике" http://www.bayanakko.ru/contacts.html


----------

